# Power draw with Linkwitz Transform in DCX2496



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

I know that a Linkwitz Transform draws a massive amount of power, but how does that happen if it is implemented upstream of the amp in a DCX2496? I want to make sure this will work before I implement it.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes, a low freq boost has the same impact whether it is done in a passive XO or an active XO.

It is best to confirm that both speakers and PAmp can handle the SPL levels being targeted.


----------

